# Grey Ghost Seat,  Persons,  Originality



## frankabr. (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a 1971 Grey Ghost.   The original seat had a split, and I replaced it with a new Persons USA made seat (from the 1990's I believe), that I bought on Ebay for $149.00.   The seat appears original in all respects.   The only difference is that on the tag of the original seat,  there is a patent number.   This patent number is not on the tag of the replacement.   That is the only difference.

Are these replacement USA made seats considered as original seats?   I am keeping the old seat just to have.   But I'm wondering if this Persons seat isn't pretty much exactly the same seat.

Please let me know what you think?

Frank


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 14, 2012)

frankabr. said:


> I have a 1971 Grey Ghost.   The original seat had a split, and I replaced it with a new Persons USA made seat (from the 1990's I believe), that I bought on Ebay for $149.00.   The seat appears original in all respects.   The only difference is that on the tag of the original seat,  there is a patent number.   This patent number is not on the tag of the replacement.   That is the only difference.
> 
> Are these replacement USA made seats considered as original seats?   I am keeping the old seat just to have.   But I'm wondering if this Persons seat isn't pretty much exactly the same seat.
> 
> ...





Don't have a clue but post some pictures of the seat difference and some of your grey ghost so I can drool.


----------



## Darren Brown (Mar 26, 2012)

To most serious collectors,it is not considered original. But you have done the right thing by keeping the original seat. My Ghost has a replacement seat from the seventies on it,only difference is that it has no reflector bracket...most guys don't consider this original either,even though it is from the era...some of these guys are tough to please!! One thing to look at closely,the seats from the nineties have a flatter look to them,while the earlier one have a deeper,more pronounced curve. Try putting them side by side...that is my 2 cents


----------



## Krateman (May 1, 2012)

I forget the year that the patent tag began. I think it was in the mid-sixties and it was used until the end of 1970. In 1971, they switched to the non-patent tag. Check out www.schwinnstingray.net. You should be able to find out when they began using the patent tag.


----------

